# Need help with registered name for Grizzly!



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sievers Gotta Be A Bubba

Sievers Bears It All


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Seivers' Kodiak Island
Seivers' Berenstain Bear
Seviers' Paddington Bear
Seivers' Polar Express
Seiver's True North

Anything Gold Rushesque is already too in play


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Carebear0510 said:


> I am in college and got Grizzly as my graduation present. This is my first that isn't just a "family dog" and he will be competing. His parents names were 'Sievers Bubba of Rushville' and 'Sievers Kenston KT of Calhoun'. The litter didn't have a theme, so I haven't had much to work off. What I have though of so far are:
> 
> Sievers Rush me to Denali
> Sievers Don't Rush da Bear
> ...


I love both of your choices! They're great! let us know what you decide!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the second one Sievers Dont Rush da Bear


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I like Sievers Bear Necessities (instead of "bare")!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the names you picked and those suggested too.

Sievers bears the silver lining
Sievers rushin' to alaskan fishin grounds
Sievers protected in the lower 48
Sievers top of the food chain
Sievers bear out of hibernation
Sievers hibernates no more


Just a few silly ones I could think of :


Tiffany


----------



## Carebear0510 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, I really like everyone's ideas! Here's what I have it narrowed down to now:

Sievers Denali's Bear Necessity
Sievers Gotta Be a Bubba
Sievers Don't Rush Da Bear
Sievers Rush to Denali
Sievers Tolkat Grizzly
Sievers Tolkat Supreme or Sievers Tolkat Golden Supreme
(Tolkat is the river in Denali national park where the really blonde grizzly bears congregate)
Sievers Northen Reflection
Sievers Alaskan Gold
Sievers Denali's Gentle Giant
Sievers Rush to the Salmon Run
Sievers Katmai's Gold Prize

I know its still a lot, but I really am having a hard time deciding! Which do you like?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I like both Sievers Northern Reflection and Alaskan Gold.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really like the one you came up with Rush Da Bear


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Rush Da Bear and Rush to Denali.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I know that you are trying to narrow down the choices, but how about:

Sievers Little Bubba Bear

Just a thought...


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE "Sievers Alaskan Gold" How perfect! Good luck choosing and let us know what you decide on officially.



Tiffany


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Did Grizzly end up with his formal name?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Are you talking Sievers Kennels out of Meppen, IL?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Choice*

I look Sievers don't rush da Bear

My Samoyed's name is SNOBEAR.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sievers Alaskan Gold Rush 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klondike_Gold_Rush


----------



## Carebear0510 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, I got him as a graduation present from Sievers Retrievers in Meppen, IL. I am going to go ahead and use Sievers Alaskan Gold for his name. Thanks for all the help everyone! It was a tough choice. I think this name sounds a bit more formal (although at nine months old he is FAR from formal!), and I like the way it sounds!


----------

